# Spiny bromeliads



## Stijn (Oct 26, 2009)

Today I recieved some bromeliads that I purchased on e-Bay ; too big for most terrariums, but great for my greenhouse that I have recently set up.

Bilbergia horrida










Aechmea pineliana










I like those 'chainsaw' bromelia's !


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

those are rad!!! I love spiny broms!!!


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Ooh! Me too!


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

The problem isn't that your broms are TOO BIG, it's that your Vivs are TOO SMALL.


----------



## Stijn (Oct 26, 2009)

I don't think that my new viv is too small 












ZookeeperDoug said:


> The problem isn't that your broms are TOO BIG, it's that your Vivs are TOO SMALL.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Jealous!!! I want a greenhouse so badly


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

Stijn said:


> I don't think that my new viv is too small


That'll teach me!

Now if you set some thumbs loose in there, and just kinda let them do their own thing, that would be bass.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

bass?


----------



## clifford (Oct 17, 2008)

I love spiney broms too-- cool photos! 

Thought I would add for potential new collectors that I've been poked by a few different species of mine while doing tank maintenance, and it's worth noting that some species can cause swelling/rash/allergic reactions. 

Not sure if anyone else had experienced this? I don't consider myself overly sensitive to this sort of thing, but several sessions of the swelling I've experienced were roughly equal to "bad" (admittedly variable, right?) adult carpet/scrub python bites. (in the 7-12' range, with 3/8-1/4inch teeth). 

All of the spineys I have are smaller "spiked" than that. Not sure if that's good or bad? Have your ever had an issue from a scratch or jab?


----------



## JayMillz (Jun 27, 2012)

clifford said:


> I love spiney broms too-- cool photos!
> 
> Thought I would add for potential new collectors that I've been poked by a few different species of mine while doing tank maintenance, and it's worth noting that some species can cause swelling/rash/allergic reactions.
> 
> ...


I've had some pretty messed up looking hands/wrists after digging back in vivs to clean off glass or other random things. It's worth it though haha I love the spiny ones too. They're like miniature burglar alarms


----------

